# Betäuben und Töten



## Christian F. (18. Oktober 2004)

Im Rahmen meiner Anglerprüfung habe ich gelernt, dass man einen Fisch (natürlich erst messen etc) erst betäuben und dann töten soll. 

Am Wochenende war ich als Zuschauer am Forellenteich und habe gesehen, dass die Forellen zwar kräftige Nackenschläge erhalten haben, allerdings hat kein Angler den "finalen Rettungsstich" angesetzt. Frage: Genügt ein Schlag in den Nacken, um eine Forelle zu töten? Die Fische wurden dann in einen Behälter gesetzt, der nicht mit Wasser gefüllt war. Ich habe dies bei mehreren Anglern gesehen, die einen professionellen Einduck machten.
Ist das o.k. oder wie macht Ihr es denn?

Christian F.


----------



## Adrian* (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

also grundsätzlich setz ich jeden fisch zurück egal wie groß!!
normaler weise soll man den fisch mit einem schlag in den nacken beteuben und dann einen herzstich machen!!
aber manchen leuten ist das egal die holen mit was sie in die finger kriegen die hauen dem fisch einem über und ab in ne aldi tüte damit!!


----------



## Palerado (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich habe auch schon viele Angler gesehen die den Stich nicht ansetzen.
Habe ich früher auch nicht gemacht (als ich es noch nicht besser wusste).

Man sollte es tun, damit man ausschliessen kann, dass sie noch leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Abgesehen davon dass der Stich vorgeschrieben ist, sollte man schon auf Grund dessen, dass man die Fische nachher essen will, diese auch abstechen.
Ein ausgebluteter Fisch vedirbt nicht so schnell und schmeckt grundsätzlich besser.
ich mache inzwischen bei allen Fischen sogar einen Kehlschnit, weil sie so schneller ausbluten - der Geschmack nachher dankt es einem.


----------



## Adrian* (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

am Forellenweier is klar das man die forellen mit nimmt.... :m


----------



## Bjoerrn (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich denke auch, dass ein kräftiger Schlag auf den Kopf ausreicht, um "kleinere" Fische sauber zu töten. 
Oder setzt jemand bei Heringen auch einen Herzstich an???

Gruß
Björn


----------



## ThomasRö (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Kannst du das auch wenn dich einer kontrolliert erklären?


----------



## ThomasRö (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

@ Falk Paustian
Innerlich lebt der Fisch aber noch, es kann sein dass er sich nicht mehr bewegen kann, aber er lebt noch. Selbst wenn es nicht vorgeschrieben wäre würde ich den Fischen einen Herzstich geben wie mein Namenskollege Thomas9904 erläutert hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich weiß nicht warum jemand sowas macht, das sofortige "Kehlen" hat doch eigentlich nur Vorteile, zum einen für den Angler zum anderen für den Fisch  #c


----------



## Woipertinger (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> . . . .
> 
> Dem Fisch zwei dreimal mit Schmackes auf die Birne und dann tiefer Stich ins Herz( ich drehe dann immer das Messer einmal im Fischkörper herum, damit der Fisch schneller ausblutet und stirbt).
> 
> Aale und Plattfischen tötet man mit einem Kopfstich, Aale auch mit Leberstich(an der Afteröffnung)


Also enschuldige ThomasRö,

Aber was Du speziell bei den Aalen erzählst ist pure Tierquälerei und entspricht in keinster Weise den Vorschriften.
Wo bitte ist die Leber? Mit sicherheit nicht am After.

Fische sind mit einem kräftigen Schlag über den Augen zu betäuben und mit einem sofortigen Kiemenbogenrundschnitt zu töten.

Aale sind mit einem das Rückgrad durchtrennenden Stich zu betäuben und mit dem sofortigem ausweiden zu töten. Siehe Fischereigesetz bzw. Tierschutzgesetz.

Alles andere ist, mit Verlaub, unsinn.


----------



## DerStipper (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Man darf Aale auch mehrmals mit dem Kopf heftig auf den Bodenschlagen um diese zu betäuben:q hab die Prüfung gemacht daher weiß ich dat und so wurde es uns erklärt


----------



## Lotte (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Da es beim Herzstich unter Umständen zu einer Verletzung der Galle kommen kann, ....


 moin-moin,

 wie bitte soll das denn gehen!!! die galle ist an der leber und nicht am herz!!! oder wie machst du denn den herzstich??? aber grundsätzlich kiann man den fisch auch mit dem von dir beschriebenen Vorgang waidgerecht töten!!!



			
				DerStpper schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf Aale auch mehrmals mit dem Kopf heftig auf den Bodenschlagen um diese zu betäuben|supergri....


 neee,neee, was bringen die euch in den kursen für ne schei**e bei??? wenn ich jemanden sehen würde, der den fisch so tötet, hätte der ein echtes problem mit mir!!! sowas kan ich gar nicht leiden!!!


----------



## arno (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Moin!
Also, heftiger Schlag auf den Kopf, anschließend Herzstich und Klinge drehen( Besser noch wie Thomas schreibt!)!
Beim Hering macht das auch keiner?!?
DOCH, ich!
Ist der Hering ein anders empfindendes Lebeswesen???
Und jetzt zum Aal töten!
Das ist ja echt Cool, mit dem Messer in den Ar... !
Was lernt Ihr da für nen Sch...?
Nagut Du kannst ja nix dafür, wenn man es Dir so beibringt!
Aber Deinem Kursleiter würde ich mal das Anglerboard empfehlen!
Frag mal nach ob der überhaupt lehren darf, denn so ein Schwachsinn.....!


----------



## petipet (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon dass der Stich vorgeschrieben ist, sollte man schon auf Grund dessen, dass man die Fische nachher essen will, diese auch abstechen.
> Ein ausgebluteter Fisch vedirbt nicht so schnell und schmeckt grundsätzlich besser.
> ich mache inzwischen bei allen Fischen sogar einen Kehlschnit, weil sie so schneller ausbluten - der Geschmack nachher dankt es einem.


 
Das trifft es aufs Haar. Der Kehlschnitt ist unumgänglich, will man beste Fischfleischqualität. Du, lieber Thomas weißt das ja berufsmäßig. Wundern tue mich doch noch, bei einigen Anglern, die diesen Aspekt vollkommen außen vor lassen. Auch finde ich, wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe, den ich dann aufessen will, gehört es zum Respekt vor der Kreatur, den Fisch sachgemäß zu töten und zu behandeln, bevor er in der Pfanne landet.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## the doctor (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Also ich betäube den Fisch auch zu erst und dann wird er mit einem super scharfem Filitiermesser abgestochen!|supergri 
So geht man sicher das sich der Fisch nicht mehr quält.
Aber viel schlimmer finde ich die Leute( sehr häufig an Forellenteichen zu finden)
die den Fisch nicht töten und nicht abstechen......Einfach in die Aldi-Tüte und dann ins Auto.
Das ist pervers, sorry aber da muss ich wirklich:v


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> Du, lieber Thomas weißt das ja berufsmäßig.


Stimmt, mich wundert es hier nur, dass dieser in meinen Augen eigentlich wichtigste Aspekt so wenig Beachtung findet.
Denn über Ethik/Moral beim Töten von Tieren zu streiten ist immer so ne Sache für sich - als Angler sollte man da als "Täter" eh immer vorsichtig sein. 
Und letzlich muss das jeder für sich selber ausmachen, wie er da handelt.

Aber unbestreitbarer Fakt ist nunmal, das bei ausgebluteten Fische der Verwesungsprozess wesentlich langsamer abläuft.

Da der im Endeffekt schon gleich nach dem Töten beginnt, sollte eben ausser einen fachgerechten kühlen Lagerung eines getöteten Fisches auch das kehlen/ausbluten einfach dazu gehören.

Weil man ja schliesslich mit Genuss esen will.

Und man tötet den Fisch ja schlieslich nur um ihn zu essen - also sollte das ausbluten/abstechen eigntlich selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## arno (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, mich wundert es hier nur, dass dieser in meinen Augen eigentlich wichtigste Aspekt so wenig Beachtung findet.
> Denn über Ethik/Moral beim Töten von Tieren zu streiten ist immer so ne Sache für sich - als Angler sollte man da als "Täter" eh immer vorsichtig sein.
> Und letzlich muss das jeder für sich selber ausmachen, wie er da handelt.
> 
> ...




Dem ist ja wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich hab es so in der Fischereiprüfung gelernt, Erts Herzstick, dann einen Stich ins Waidloch und die Viehcher verrecken sehrschnell. Verwende aber meine eigene Methode indem ich den Aalen noch das Genick durchschneide.


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich habe noch zu meiner Verteidigung zu sagen dass ich was ich geschrieben habe sinngemäß aus einer Prüfungsbroschüre abgeschrieben habe


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich habe den entsprechenden Beitrag gelöscht 
MfG  ThomasRö


----------



## wildbootsman (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Immer schön ausbluten lassen, um so besser ist die Fischqualität.

Wildi


----------



## Christian F. (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Typische Junganglerfrage von mir: Im Rahmen der Vorbereitung zur Prüfung habe ich die Begriffe Kehlschnitt und Ausbluten noch nicht gehört. Könnt Ihr mir näheres beibringen?

Z.B. Am Forellenteich: Soll ich erst einen Herzstich ansetzen, dann die Kehle aufschneiden und dann warten, bis das ganze Blut ausgelaufen ist? Habe bis jetzt so etwas noch nicht am Forellenteich gesehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Hallo Christan: 
Der Herzstich wird in Bayern nicht gelehrt, wenngleich ihn viele Angler noch anwenden ! 

lies dir mal das was unten steht durch, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter ! 

Töten - Schlachten wechselwarmer Wirbeltiere (Fische), TierschG § 1/17
*Betäuben: Wuchtige Schläge mit entsprechenden, Gegenstand auf den Kopf etwa oberhalb der Augen. (§ 4 Schlachtverordnung)
*Augendrehreflex nicht mehr vorhanden, richtige, wirksame Betäubung.
*Kiemenschnitt (Kiemenrundschnitt): = Durchtrennung der Herz-/Kiemenarterie = Tod durch Ausbluten / Blutentzug (Frischfischqualität!) Kiemendeckel anheben, mit scharfem Messer hinter den Kiemenbögen, schräg von oben nach unten, bis zum Herz schneiden.
*Ausweiden / Ausnehmen d.h. Innenorgane herausnehmen
*keinen Herzstich - keinen Genickstich! - s. u.a. Tierschutzgesetz § 17


----------



## Joka (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

beim Aal genauso?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Natürlich nicht, das weisst du doch ! ! ! 

wenn nicht, Aale + töten in die Suche eingeben !


----------



## Joka (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ja natürlich weiß ich wie man Aale tötet....

   dachte nur,weil du ja geschrieben hast, das es nur SO in Bayern erlaubt ist.


  *keinen Herzstich - keinen Genickstich! - s. u.a. Tierschutzgesetz § 17


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



> weil du ja geschrieben hast, das es nur SO in Bayern erlaubt ist.



hab ich das ?


----------



## Quastenflosser (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

hmmmm......wie ist das den nu mitm kehlschnitt?soll ich mich dann da hinstellen und warten bis der fisch ausgeblutet ist?oder in einen eimer?wegen dem blut?


----------



## sebastian (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

hm jetzt wo ihr das sagt werd ichs wohl auch machen, aber eigentlich hab ich meine Hechte bis jetzt nur erschlagen, ich mein wenn man einen großen Ast hat so 7cm Durchmesser und recht frisch und dem Hecht dann so 5 mal aufs Nervensystem haut, also meine Hechte haben sich danacht nicht mehr bewegt ?!

Auf jeden Fall mach ichs jetzt ! wenn das hier so viele sagen, ich habs mir vorher nicht gedacht dass das was macht aber ab jetzt wirds so praktiziert.

Bin vorher echt nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen das der Fisch noch leben könnte und ich war eigentlich immer sehr darauf bedacht das er tot is !


----------



## Quastenflosser (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

wie is das nu mitm kehlschnitt?warten bis die fische ausgeblutet sind?soll ich die so lang in der hand halten?wo nehmt ihr eure fische aus?was macht ihr mit den innereien?müll?


----------



## Lotte (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

moin-moin,



			
				Quastenflosser schrieb:
			
		

> wie is das nu mitm kehlschnitt?warten bis die fische ausgeblutet sind?soll ich die so lang in der hand halten?


 
 nein, du brauchst den fisch beim ausbluten nicht in der hand halten!!! dauert ja auch ein wenig!!! lege ihn einfach in einen eimer oder wanne, dann geht das von ganz alleine, wenn du den schnitt richtig gesetzt hast!!! 




			
				Quastenflosser schrieb:
			
		

> wo nehmt ihr eure fische aus?was macht ihr mit den innereien?müll?


 wenn du sie am forellenteich ausnimmst solltest du dieses an einer ausnehmerrinne machen!!! dort sind in der regel auch behältnisse aufgestellt, wo du die innereien hineingeben kannst!!! bitte werft die nicht in die "normalen" am teich aufgestellten mülltonnen, da sich dort ungeliebtes getier einfindet!!! 

 wenn du die fische erst bei dir daheim ausnimmst kannste die innereien am besten in eine kleine tüte geben und mittels knoten verschließen. danach im restmüll entsorgen!!! wenn die abfuhr von biomüll unmittelbar bevorsteht kannste die innereien auch in zeitungspapier einschlagen und in der biotonne entsorgen (zumindest in niedersachsen, kann sein, daß das in anderen bundesländern nicht gestattet ist)!!!


----------



## sebastian (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

hä ? galle treffen ? 

ich hab irgendwann mal irgendwo gerlernt das die hinten ist ? ist das nicht eine gelbe flüssigkeit wenn man sie trifft ?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

@Sebastian
es wäre theoretisch möglich, einem "Geübten" wird das sicher so schnell nicht passieren. Aber warum sollte ich mich auf dieses Risiko einlassen ? 
Wenn es eine einfachere und meiner Ansicht nach "bessere" Methode [Kiemen(rund)schnitt] gibt ?


----------



## fishermax (22. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

@ Franz: Seit wann ist denn der Herzstich verboten ?
Ich hab '02 die Prüfung gemacht und da hießes im Kurs immer noch dass man zuerst wie oben genannt betäuben soll und dann durch Herz- *oder *Kiemenstich den Fisch töten.
So hab ichs bis heute nachmittag auch immer gemacht.

MfG Max


----------



## Deep Sea (22. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber viel schlimmer finde ich die Leute( sehr häufig an Forellenteichen zu finden)
> die den Fisch nicht töten und nicht abstechen......Einfach in die Aldi-Tüte und dann ins Auto.
> Das ist pervers, sorry aber da muss ich wirklich:v



Das habe ich leider auch schon oft gesehen. #d  Für einige Angler scheint der  Forellensee ein gesetzesfreier Ort zu sein. Selbst langjährige Vereinsmitglieder benehmen sich dort wie die Vandalen. |gr:


----------



## Franky (22. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Moinsen...
Ich senfe auch mal dazu, auch wenn nicht 100% zum Thema - aber ich meine, dass das wenigstens halbwegs passt...
Wie beim Menschen auch, ist beim Fisch das Herz relativ gut "geschützt" - ein sauberer "Herzstich" funktioniert daher fast ausschließlich mit SCHARFEN und SPITZEN Messern!!! Leider erlebe ich es sehr oft, dass man auf den Klingen einiger Sportkameraden von Bremen nach Hamburch reiten kann, ohne auch nur eine Blase am Mors zu bekommen; so "bequem" sind die Dinger. Dass man DAMIT keinen Fisch waisgerecht töten kann, sollte einigermaßen verständlich sein. Je stumpfer der Schliff, desto abrutsch, um das mal auf den Punkt zu bringen!
Viele Probleme, gerade was das "Abrutschen" und treffen der Galle angeht, sollten mit "richtigem Werkzeug" nicht passieren. Ein Check der Klinge bringt meistens die Lösung aller Probleme... Auch ein vernünftiger Kehlschnitt ist mit einem "Besenstiel" nicht möglich!!


----------



## Baddy89 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Joo......so habe ich es auch gelernt. Kräftiger Schlag aufs Nachhirn, daraus folgt Aussetzen des Augendrehreflexes. Danach Herzstich. Ich jedoch bevorzuge auch den Kiemenrundschnitt und wende ihn auch immer an. Wie gesagt schmeckt der ausgeblutete Fisch um einiges besser und verwest auch nicht so schnell.

Gruß Baddy


----------



## Palerado (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Sollte ich es schaffen morgen eine Forelle zu überlisten werde ich das auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.
Sieht auf dem Foto eigentlich ganz einfach aus.
Es scheint kein grosser Schnitt zu sein sondern lediglich ein durchtrennen dieser kleinen Partie dort an den Kiemen.
Rundschnitt scheint mir daher nicht gerade eine passende Beschreibung zu sein...


----------



## lindenerspezial (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Also noch mal zur Sicherheit:

Es genügt also, nach der Betäubung diese kleine Verbindung zu durchtrennen??? 

Habe bisher immer ins Herz gestochen (bin aus Nds.). Geht m.E. am besten mit nem (harten) Filetiermesser...


----------



## worker_one (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				lindenerspezial schrieb:
			
		

> Also noch mal zur Sicherheit:
> 
> Es genügt also, nach der Betäubung diese kleine Verbindung zu durchtrennen???
> 
> Habe bisher immer ins Herz gestochen (bin aus Nds.). Geht m.E. am besten mit nem (harten) Filetiermesser...



Ich komme auch aus Nds. und es bis auch so gemacht! Von dem Kiemenschnitt habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie was gehört!;+

mfg Jan


----------



## ChristophL (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ob du die Ader beim Kiemenringschnitt getroffen hast, das siehst du. Das Blut kommt stoßweise für ~30s dort herausgepumpt.

Früher habe ich auch den Herzstich gemacht, kannte den Kiemenringschnitt nicht. Der Kiemenschnitt ist aber in allen Punkten vorzuziehen, denn man kann garnicht vorbeischneiden, der Fisch blutet völlig aus und das Blut landet auch nicht zur Hälfte in der Bauchhöle.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## worker_one (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Sehr schön!

Hört sich ja relative easy und vor allem waidgerecht an.|pftroest:
Werde ich dann mal ausprobieren.

Jan


----------



## Palerado (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Muss ich nur den kleinen Strang durchschneiden oder komplett die Kiemen hoch?


----------



## sundfisher (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Das sollten sich mal einige Dänische Kutterfahrer durchlesen, ich bin der einzige der gefange Dorsche abschlägt und durch Kehlschnitt tötet. Ich kann mich nie der neugierigen Blicke und Fragen entziehen warum ich das eigentlich mache ? Ausnahme wenn Deutsche Angler an Boord sind.


----------



## Nimra (23. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Hallo Christian,
 Ich denke du bist da einfach mal an sogenannte schlechte Vorbilder gestoßen. So ist das manchmal mit den Vorbildern. Es gibt solche und solche. Da du anscheinend noch ziemlich am Anfang stehst ( was immer von Vorteil ist) möchte ich dir sagen . Schau nicht soviel auf andere. Auch ein ver-oder beurteilen ist nicht immer das wahre. Ich denke du möchtest doch wissen was richtig =.!! Und richtig ,weil in diesem Falle nun mal so Vorgeschrieben ,sind die Methoden die du gelernt hast. Siehe Fischerei od. Tierschutzgesetz. Alles andere sind auch nur Erfahrungen die jeder so macht. Oft sind es die eingefahrenen Gewohnheiten von denen ,die es schon immer so gemacht haben. Aber diese angeln auch heute noch mit Bambusruten und tun sich schwer mit neuen Erkenntissen. Niemand wird das ändern. Nur jede neue Generation hat die möglichkeit so wie du mit dem neuesten Wissen und den Stand der Erkenntnisse anzufangen. Und gesunden Menschenverstand und Aufmerksamkeit an Wasser helfen dir viel besser als solche Spezialisten.

Grüße
nimra


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich habe gestern an der Alster einen Angler getroffen, der mir gesagt hat, dass er seine Fische ohne Betäubung tötet, weil die Fische angeblich leiden wenn sie mit dem Totschläger einige kräftige Schläge auf das Gehirn kriegen. Also ich betäube meine Fische immer bevor ich sie mit einem Kiemenschnitt oder Herzstich töte. Es muss doch ziemlich qualvoll für den Fisch sein wenn er bei vollem Bewusstsein verblutet, oder #d ? Was haltet ihr von der Aussage des Anglers? Also meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht waidgerecht den Fisch ohne Betäubung zu töten.


----------



## ChristophL (25. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Es ist natürlich nicht waidgerecht. Gegen welche Bestimmungen das alles verstößt kann ich dir so aber nicht sagen, das wissen andere aber bestimmt.


----------



## bodenseepeter (29. März 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

KIEMENSCHNITT - habe ihn neulich zum ersten mal an einem schicken 49er Schuppi getestet und war echt begeistert. Eine saubere und blitzschnelle Sache, die ich erst durch diesen Threat als Alternative zum Herzstich kennenlernen durfte. Das mache ich jetzt immer so und bedanke mich für die Tipps!


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Nicht abgestochen geht auch das Fleisch kaputt und das Blut zieht da hinein...also immer abstechen, auch wenn die nach dem Schlag schon tot ist. Mal abgesehen davon ist es Vorschrift!


----------



## upahde (1. April 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Hallo,

ich habe erst heuer den Schein gemacht und uns wurde beigebracht das man erst betäubt und den Kiemenrundschnitt macht. 

Ich denke das es für uns Anfänger auch sicherer, ist da keine anderen Innereien getroffen werden können. 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Palerado (4. April 2005)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ich war nun auch in der glücklichen Lage diesen SChnitt anwenden zu können und muss sagen, dass er wirklich besser ist als der Herzstich.

Sicherer anzuwenden und der Fisch blutet schneller aus.


----------



## derkarpfen (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

GESETZLICH VERBOTEN!!!!!
Wenn ein tierschützer es sieht wird es mit sicherheit zu einer anzeige kommen,der fischerei schein mit sicherheit weg.
ÄH JA der fisch ist grundsätzlich immer tot da das gehirn meist richtig zermatscht wird.
wenn ihr nochmal so etwas seht sofort drauf aufmerksam machen.
Ich denke die leute die so etwas tun haben meist auch garkein fischerei schein da sie die gesetze (gesetzeskunde) nicht kennen.


----------



## feedex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht warum jemand sowas macht, das sofortige "Kehlen" hat doch eigentlich nur Vorteile, zum einen für den Angler zum anderen für den Fisch #c


 
Ich befürchte, die Fische werden das eher als Nachteil empfinden...
|kopfkrat


----------



## ulschi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon dass der Stich vorgeschrieben ist, sollte man schon auf Grund dessen, dass man die Fische nachher essen will, diese auch abstechen.
> Ein ausgebluteter Fisch vedirbt nicht so schnell und schmeckt grundsätzlich besser.
> ich mache inzwischen bei allen Fischen sogar einen Kehlschnit, weil sie so schneller ausbluten - der Geschmack nachher dankt es einem.



Wie sieht denn der Kehlschnitt von dir am Fisch aus?


----------



## DonCamile (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

In Hessen ist immer noch der Herzstich vorgeschrieben macht die Jungangler nicht narrisch.
Also is Herzstich die richtige Methode !
Und beim Aal der Schnitt hinter dem Kopf bis auf die Wirbelsäule !

In Bayern gehen die Uhren sowieso anders herum   #q    *grins*


----------



## bennie (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> In Hessen ist immer noch der Herzstich vorgeschrieben macht die Jungangler nicht narrisch.
> Also is Herzstich die richtige Methode !
> Und beim Aal der Schnitt hinter dem Kopf *bis auf die Wirbelsäule* !
> 
> In Bayern gehen die Uhren sowieso anders herum #q *grins*


 
Nein, durch die Wirbelsäule!


----------



## DonCamile (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Ja, Wirbelsäule durchtrennen !


----------



## ulschi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich ist der vorgeschrieben
> 
> mit dem Zweck, nach der Betäubung den Fisch garantiert zu töten.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung. Ich fische in Rheinland Pfalz, bin in keinem Verein. Bisher war mein Kenntnisstand, Betäuben und Herzstich.

Ich lerne gern dazu und möchte auch den Kehlschnitt richtig durchführen. Kannst du mir diesen bitte detailliert beschreiben? Vielen Dank.

Uli


----------



## Anrheiner (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

Interessantes Thema!

Wenn es nach mir ginge wären sowieso die Schwerpunkte der Fischerprüfung und der vorbereitenden Lehrgängen ganz anders gelagert.
Ich finde jeder Angler der der die Fischerprüfung abgelegt hat und damit das
"Recht zu töten" von gefangenen Fischen erhält, sollte auch beigebracht bekommen wie man dieses auch sicher durchführt! (incl. eine anständige Versorgung der Beute!!!)
Es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, daß ein Jungangler auf sich alleine gestellt unter Umständen erstmal 10 Fische bei Tötungsversuchen unnötig leiden lässt, bis er den Bogen irgendwann sicher raushat!
Das hat mit aktiven Tierschutz leider nichts zu tun....
Vielleicht also mehr Praxisarbeit im Angeln als im Haupteil nur stumpfsinnig Fragen auswendigzulernen??

|wavey: Michael


----------



## Willhelm Klink (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

also ich hab immer so gemacht 
erst schlag auf`s Nachhirn und dann herzstich aber ich probier das mal mit dem Kehlenrundschnitt aus,hört sich nämlich auch sehr logisch an.


----------



## Seebaer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*



			
				Willhelm Klink schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab immer so gemacht
> erst schlag auf`s Nachhirn und dann herzstich aber ich probier das mal mit dem Kehlenrundschnitt aus,hört sich nämlich auch sehr logisch an.


 
Ist es auch!!!


----------



## Mr. Pink (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Betäuben und Töten*

mach es am besten wie es das gesetz verlangt, keine scheu die angler auf ihr fehl verhalten hinzuweisen ...


----------

